# Gutters Full Of Ice



## Panhandler (Feb 13, 2010)

My Dad has lived in his house for 38 years and we've never had a problem like this. I went up to take him some supplies today and was shocked, hadn't been there since before the storms. Gutters overflowing with ice. Neighbor already has leakage inside. Small aluminum porch roof bowing with about 4 inches of ice. My brother in law and sister live upstairs. Good thing I didn't see the brother in law or I would have strangled him. I had to go up in September and clean out the gutters that had stuff growing out of them. I had been there mainly after dark and didn't see the "garden". Anyway, what are some ways that you folks that have this problem more often deal with the ice?


----------



## JustWood (Feb 13, 2010)

Salt in gutter not on roof. As soon as it warms rinse gutters out well. Salt will slowly rot out aluminum.
OR fasten heat tape temporarily to bottom of gutter till melted.


----------



## Panhandler (Feb 13, 2010)

exactLEE said:
			
		

> Salt in gutter not on roof. As soon as it warms rinse gutters out well. Salt will slowly rot out aluminum.
> OR fasten heat tape temporarily to bottom of gutter till melted.



That was my first thought, I bought 100 lbs as soon as I left Dad's.


----------



## smokinj (Feb 13, 2010)

exactLEE said:
			
		

> Salt in gutter not on roof. As soon as it warms rinse gutters out well. Salt will slowly rot out aluminum.
> OR fasten heat tape temporarily to bottom of gutter till melted.



the heat tape is what we use at work.


----------



## Later (Feb 13, 2010)

If you use the heat tape it's a good idea to tape the downspouts too.


----------



## SlyFerret (Feb 14, 2010)

This page has a few good suggestions for reducing/preventing this in the future.

http://www.ehow.com/how_17556_prevent-gutters-icing.html

-SF


----------



## Panhandler (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks for the input, guys. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## PatMcNr (Feb 14, 2010)

Heater cables - get'em at Lowes or Home Depot. Just plug them in to melt the ice whenever its a problem


----------



## Hogwildz (Feb 15, 2010)

The heating cable does not melt the snow & ice in the gutter or on the roof eaves completely. What it does do is keeps around the cable melted which leaves a path for the water to flow.
And yes, run them all the way down the spouts also.


----------



## Panhandler (Feb 15, 2010)

Things are going to get real interesting around here. Spent the day at Dad's Sunday. Cleared snow off of gutters and porch roof. Ice is 4" above gutters. Every house in the neighborhood. Going to have to salt every day I guess. Of course warmer temps or sun will help, but up to 5" snow forecast by Tuesday night. Nothing above 31* forecast for a week. Hoping it doesn't get too warm too fast or we will flood. And I live on an island on the Ohio River. Need some steady 28*-34* temps and sun for a week. Thanks for the tips, guys.


----------



## Hogwildz (Feb 16, 2010)

That is the downside of having gutters.
With so much snow & melt & refreeze, your gutters are going to be full of ice. It happens.
Then it melts & refreezes and damns up onto the roof itself. As long as it is not finding its was under the shingles & to the roof sheathing and inside, its fine.
This is where Ice & Water shield does its job & does it well.


----------



## Snag (Feb 18, 2010)

I saw a local news report that said folks were seeing success tossing calcium chloride filled pantyhose/tight legs (no, I'm not joking) up on the roof to start the ice melting.  Pantyhose legs were filled and tied in sections with cord, like sausage.  The last "link" had enough cord on it so that when the "leg" was tossed on to the roof, the cord dangled down so they could be pulled off the roof later.  

It must be a bit bizzare to look at but if that saves your gutters.... I just suggest not raiding your wife's/gf's pantyhose drawer unless you have her permission ;-)


----------



## John_M (Feb 19, 2010)

Also available, are gutters with a form fit, porous black foam insert which fills the gutter. The porous holes are quite large so water flows through it with almost no slow-down. Because the foam is black, it absorbs heat from the sun. Because the foam fills the gutter, any ice forming in the gutter will weigh only about half as much as the gutter without the foam. The foam also keeps out leaves, birds nests, etc. The foam is also very durable, providing a 20(?) year warranty, I believe. The foam is also very expensive-costing about as much per foot as the gutter. Am unable to provide any brand names. If interested, Google will most certainly help. John_M


----------



## ohbie1 (Feb 26, 2010)

When things thaw out, you might want to look into adding gutter guards.  They sell them pretty cheap at HD.  They slide under the shingle and clip on to the edge of the gutter.  If you do, be sure to get the guards that are solid with just a slot running along the bottom.  They don't look like they will work but they do.  I live on a heavily treed(deciduous) lot and have not had to clean the gutters over the last 10 yrs. since I put them on. I can hear the water flowing down the leaders...a sweet sound.


----------



## Panhandler (Feb 26, 2010)

ohbie1 said:
			
		

> When things thaw out, you might want to look into adding gutter guards.  They sell them pretty cheap at HD.  They slide under the shingle and clip on to the edge of the gutter.  If you do, be sure to get the guards that are solid with just a slot running along the bottom.  They don't look like they will work but they do.  I live on a heavily treed(deciduous) lot and have not had to clean the gutters over the last 10 yrs. since I put them on. I can hear the water flowing down the leaders...a sweet sound.



Just did that last September.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Feb 26, 2010)

With our weather, gutters suck.  Nothing made me happier than a new steep roof, big overhangs and no stinkin gutters.  While I was at it, I cut every tree down that could dump crap on the roof too.


----------

